# sole cramp



## catalinus

Heus, y'all!

Can you please help me with two english-latin translations? 

sole cramp (as in foot spasm or convulsion) - google translate says solus angustiam dolorificam but to me it doesn't smell right
slowly but surely - same thing, lente quidem sed doesn't sound convincing

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes, cataline praesertim, et ad Forum nostrum Latinum bene venisti

You are quite right to doubt or distrust the google translate facility. It is dreadful—as is the bodily discomfort caused by this trouble. _expertus dico._

Now you can go immediately for the most literal version, which would be _soli convulsio_, or _soli spasma_.

But it would be greatly helpful if you could give us some more contextual information, please.

Σ


----------



## Scholiast

Hello again



catalinus said:


> lente quidem sed



Quite, it neither 'smells' nor is right. _lente sed secure_ might do the trick for you, but once again, I think we need more contextual information to be properly able to help.

Σ


----------



## catalinus

Thank you for your prompt answers. I'm writing questions for my pub's trivia night (in both Romanian and English, big crowd) and we're keen on being precise. The question is as follows:

"Singultus is the medical name for: 

A. *Hiccup*
B. sole/foot cramp (in Romanian "sughiț")
C. Whooping cough"

The other request, for "slowly but surely" relates to another part of the quiz night. There are some Romanian expressions that sound funny to foreigners such as: "you're pulling me out of my watermelons" = "you are annoying me" or "little tree, little tree!" = encouragement for someone that moves slowly. I'm looking for a Latin expression that is close to the latter. 

Thank you again, amicus.


----------



## Scholiast

Honoured catalinus

You are right, _singultus_ is attested in Seneca and other authors for 'hiccup'.

For the 'little tree', I can think of no immediate original Latin equivalent, but _arbor parva_ or _arbor minima_ would be literal, and perhaps comprehensible to your Romanian quizzers.

I hope it goes well,

Σ


----------



## wandle

catalinus said:


> slowly but surely - same thing, lente quidem sed doesn't sound convincing


It is not complete, but is otherwise good. It just needs a word such as _caute _after_ sed.
_
The Latin saying _festina lente_ (lit. 'hasten slowly') is often rendered as 'slowly but surely'.


----------



## Scholiast

wandle said:


> The Latin saying _festina lente_ (lit. 'hasten slowly') is often rendered as 'slowly but surely'.



Far better than any of my silly suggestions...

Σ


----------

